# Open repair of mallet finger with k-wire pinning



## lizzardb (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi there!

Does anyone know if 26433 "Repair of extensor tendon, distal insertion, primary or secondary; without graft" includes pinning? Or can I bill that seperately to the suturing of the tendon?

Thanks!

Liz


----------

